
Show HN: Transform words accurately e.g. “hacker” to “hack”, “hacking” etc. - steinsgate
https://github.com/gutfeeling/word_forms
======
steinsgate
I have been working on a NLP project where I needed to identify different
forms of the same word. Typically, this is done by Stemming and Lemmatization.
These methods are not accurate, and I needed high accuracy in my project.
Since I found no libraries/packages that can do this, I decided to write a
Python package myself. It works quite well now. It is also trending in
/r/python. Feel free to check it out, I would love to hear your feedback.

------
brudgers
Yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12899886](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12899886)

